# Refurbishing Pocket Watch



## bigT (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi guys,

I was left an old Smiths pocket watch by my Grandad - it doesnt work, has been well used (nice bit of wabi  )

I'd like to get it working again, and possibly re-plated, to bring it back to it's original condition.

Can anyone recommend somewhere in the UK (preferably Leeds or locality) that can do this for me, in under 2 weeks?


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Your location says "Sydney, Australia"...Why do you want a watchmaker in the UK? Also, I think you'd be hard-pressed to find someone to fix it or service it in under two weeks...unless he dropped all his other work. Some watchmakers will do that, but they would charge more. Keep that in mind.


----------



## bigT (Aug 31, 2008)

Shangas said:


> Your location says "Sydney, Australia"...Why do you want a watchmaker in the UK? Also, I think you'd be hard-pressed to find someone to fix it or service it in under two weeks...unless he dropped all his other work. Some watchmakers will do that, but they would charge more. Keep that in mind.


Don't question the why, just answer the question. Thanks for the second point. I have a requirement, and I'm trying to determine if that requirement is achievable.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

bigT said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I was left an old Smiths pocket watch by my Grandad - it doesnt work, has been well used (nice bit of wabi  )
> 
> ...


You'd have nothing to lose by contacting Steve Burrage of Rytetime Watch Repairs in Leicester - he's good so he's usually busy. Tel 0116 267 7673.

P.S. I'd recommend my local watch mender, but he has just taken 4 months to fix a Molnija - so a bit outside your time frame :lol:


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

bigT said:


> Don't question the why, just answer the question.


Seemed like a reasonable question to me. Shangas took the time to reply to your post, I think you could show a little more courtesy. The fact that he's also in Oz and a PW enthusiast could have been a factor in influencing the answer.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Thank you Blackandgold.

I merely wanted to know WHY he would send it halfway across the world for repairs when I could recommend at least two watchmakers in Australia who could do it. Albeit, both in Melbourne, but... Well, if he doesn't wanna know or doesn't wanna tell...Meh. I use the folks at the Watch Gallery in Little Collins Street in Melbourne. But there's also Ferntree Gully Clocks & Watches and Precision Time (all in Victoria, with the first and last located in the Melbourne CBD).

But all that aside, a few words in BigT's post stand out for me...specifically "it doesnt work and I'd like to get it working again, and possibly re-plated, to bring it back to it's original condition."

That could take weeks, if not months to do. I honestly think that asking for it to be done in two weeks isn't possible. My watch just required a replacement cogwheel. Together with finding the cogwheel, cleaning the watch, reassembly, lubrication and timing, it took nearly a month.


----------



## bigT (Aug 31, 2008)

Shangas said:


> Thank you Blackandgold.
> 
> I merely wanted to know WHY he would send it halfway across the world for repairs when I could recommend at least two watchmakers in Australia who could do it. Albeit, both in Melbourne, but... Well, if he doesn't wanna know or doesn't wanna tell...Meh. I use the folks at the Watch Gallery in Little Collins Street in Melbourne. But there's also Ferntree Gully Clocks & Watches and Precision Time (all in Victoria, with the first and last located in the Melbourne CBD).
> 
> ...


You're right, and I apologise. Never mix drink and sentimental artifacts. I'd just been made redundant and am heading back to the UK (don't ask me why..), so I will need a contact back in Leeds (or locale).


----------



## bigT (Aug 31, 2008)

Julian, thanks for the contact in Leicester, may give them a buzz when I get over there. Cheers.


----------



## ramjet1953 (Mar 30, 2009)

I had my father's Jaeger 6E/50 Navigator's/Observer's watch re-furbished by a horologist who is located in Winamlee, NSW in the Blue Mountains.

He did a very good job.

The case was polished and re-nickeled.

He had the face re-painted and luminous placed on the apropriate numerals.

I can't remember his name, and as I now live in Thailand, I can't contact him.

I remember, however that he was in the yellow pages and I think he was listed under horologists.

Regards,

Roger


----------

